# A setback



## TomJonesDad (Jun 21, 2010)

OK, so I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get in under the Skilled Worker route. Post Office tracking tells me my application wasn't received by 26th June and my NOC is no longer on the list (IT manager). 

That being the case, a couple of questions arise:

1) Will I get charged for the application processing even though I'm expecting a rejection on the grounds mentioned above?
2) Is there any other route apart from getting a job offer beforehand to immigrate to Canada? Is it worth going down this route (seems to be difficult at best to secure a job whilst outside of Canada)?
3) In the opinion of those more "in the know" should I hold tight and wait for the rules to relax? Do people think it will relax or is this situation here to stay?

I appreciate people are not mind readers but an educated guess would be appreciated. I know there are others in the same situation so any advice would be welcome. 
Trying to stay positive!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

TomJonesDad said:


> OK, so I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get in under the Skilled Worker route. Post Office tracking tells me my application wasn't received by 26th June and my NOC is no longer on the list (IT manager).
> 
> That being the case, a couple of questions arise:
> 
> ...


Hello,

I can only assist with question number 1.

If I were you I would call the consulate/embassy right away and have them confirm the package reception. Then ask them whether they will allow it to be processed (under the IT manager category). If they reject it then you tell them you would like to withdraw your application. They will give your money back IF your application hasn't begun to be processed yet.

Cheers


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

You know , I am sure you have had setbacks and dissappoints in your life , just as many of us have had , you can do one of two things , just lay back and forgataboutit , or dig in your heels and do all that you can to achieve your goal .

No one can predict when IT will go back on the list , this will be determined by job availabity over and above that which can be filled in country , I think the government is on your side in this case , how would you have felt had you moved the family to Canada only to find the work had dried up ? 

Good luck in whichever route you choose .


----------



## TomJonesDad (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I guess it was an impossible question to answer and I take your point about moving and then not finding work.

However, I'm not the kind of person to give up at the first hurdle. As I titled my thread it's a setback not the end by any means.

Currently looking at the options available although it doesn't look very favourable.
Will keep on plugging away though.

Received my application forms sent back from CIC today with a letter indicating the rules have changed, my occupation is no longer eligible, I can reapply if I feel I'm covered under the new rules etc. 
All forms sent back including the credit card payment form so I'm guessing that means no payment taken. Hope so anyway.

Good luck to all in the system already.


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

What about through Quebec ? Some knowledge of French is required and you can get it I think in 5 or 6 months. Check it out.....your occupation might be listed there


----------



## highlandsarenice (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you TomJonesDad although I was just in the process of filling the forms out and hadn't got as far as you. Still a bit gutted all the same.

Anyhoo, time to look at other options. I believe it's possible to apply to the provinces directly and the other option of course is securing a job offer although i'm not sure how feasible that is from over here.

Good luck to you anyway and please do post again if you find a way through.


----------



## Alchemist-01 (Jul 15, 2010)

Eeek... this cetainly strikes a chord with me. Our forms are due in today, we posted them out Monday 12th via the quickest possible method. I think we'll be e-mailing our documents later this evening just to make sure that they're received in time. We didn't get a letter until the beginning of July with a deadline of the 15th!

We're still at the application stage, no medicals yet or request for passports.

"Hurry up and wait" seem to be the watch-words... but I guess it's all going to be worth it in the end.


----------



## shashy (Aug 21, 2009)

Might seem a strange question, but why is it called 'hurry up and wait' stage. Apparantly we are at this stage at the moment and I have heard it referred to this before, could someone clarify what it actually means. Thanks


----------



## Alchemist-01 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shashy... it's a phrase used to describe a process where one party is always being rushed to submit this and submit that (documentation, in this case) by a strict timescale - whilst the other party doesn't start processing the documents until much time has elapsed.

I work for a French company and when we visit there, we're always being told to get to the office at the crack of dawn only to sit around waiting for a meeting at 10am or so... it's the same thing.


----------

